# x defaults to 60mhz not 75



## azathoth (Sep 27, 2017)

What would this be?

amd64 11.1
icewm

.Xinitrc has icewm
startx

xrander

60+*  75.02


xrandr -r 75

xrander
60* 75+



so I can manually change it but wonder why it defaults to 60mhz?

ati video card 3000  with xf86-video-ati installed using pkg


----------



## SirDice (Sep 28, 2017)

Most flat-screen LCD monitors are actually 60Hz. And refresh rates are in Hertz, not MegaHertz. 60 Hz is 60 frames per second, as apposed to 60000000 frames per second for 60 MHz. Not even the best, most expensive, videocards are capable of that.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 2, 2017)

ok, now how do I get it to default to 75 or should I just have some kinda script run that xrandr command to move it to 75?


----------



## azathoth (Oct 2, 2017)

maybe I should just live life


----------



## SirDice (Oct 3, 2017)

azathoth said:


> now how do I get it to default to 75 or should I just have some kinda script run that xrandr command to move it to 75?


You won't get it to 75 if your monitor only supports 60. It simply won't allow you to use a refresh rate the monitor doesn't support. You can force it but that would only result in no picture and possible damage to the monitor[*].

So the biggest question is, does your monitor support a 75Hz refresh rate?

[*] Not likely these days as most monitors are protected and will simply switch off.


----------



## aragats (Oct 3, 2017)

SirDice said:


> does your monitor support a 75Hz refresh rate?


Actually it might nominally "support" it by decimating the frames internally and displaying the images with 60Hz anyway.
All movies are 24, 25, 30 or 60 Hz. For a special case you'll need a special monitor, most likely a CRT one.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 4, 2017)

There are some monitors that can do 75Hz, my own monitor even does a whopping 165Hz (yes, it was an expensive one). But it's no use trying to crowbar a refresh rate in xorg.conf if the monitor isn't even capable of displaying it. In general the EDID protocol does what it's supposed to do, tell the graphics card what the monitor's capabilities are. There's rarely a need to modify it by hand.


----------

